# Adhesives



## MiniGrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys, when using a core in making your slingshots, what sort of adhesive are you use to bond the laminates together?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
i like to use 2K Epoxy for metal, wood and G10.
The adhesive depends on the materials you want to bond together.
Stefan


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with the core


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

tite bond 2 for wood is what I use


----------

